# 94 Chevy Rebuild



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok here's the deal. My dad has the money and wants me to rebuild his 94 Chevy truck engine to have more horses. He would like 450 horses and I am not sure that I can get that out the stock block. 

Any help would very welcomed.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

You can get close to that with a turbo system matched with the right engine, but the trans and rear end can't take that kind of power.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Maybe*



Jay Baker said:


> You can get close to that with a turbo system matched with the right engine, but the trans and rear end can't take that kind of power.


The trans and rear diff have already been built, did that first. I was hoping to put a 4 barrel throttle body intake, headers, underdrive pullies, msd ignition, have the block worked on, new high flow 202 heads and then maybe a supercharger.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Go Procharger and don't look back....

2 core intercooler, 8-9lbs PSI, 60-65% increase in HP

http://www.procharger.com/TRUCK_SUV/88-95GM5.7_uh.shtml


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I check out performancetrucks.net and ask there.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Z06 motor. Pro charge, big cam, headers with a nice exhaust system


----------



## kmdracer (Sep 3, 2010)

Vortec heads, and a good cam will get you 400-450hp in a 350 block. The street-ability may not be what he wants though. It will idle a bit choppy, and gonna definitely need a stall in a heavy truck. A supercharger will cost more money, but doesn't effect the street-ability very much at all.
Is he wanting a play toy or a good daily driver?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Put an iron block LS-2 crate motor in it. You'll be right at 400 ft lbs and 400HP with still a lot of upside potential left if you want to go further with the cam and breathing. Don't go Z06, the aluminum block is not the best choice for high duty cycle loads like you get in a truck when towing.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Houston Engine Balancing*

Called Houston Engine and Balancing and the guy told me to stroke it to 383, change the heads and intake, and cam it. I could get close to 400 horses there and get the rest from a ProCharger.

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Bretticu$ said:


> Go Procharger and don't look back....
> 
> 2 core intercooler, 8-9lbs PSI, 60-65% increase in HP
> 
> http://www.procharger.com/TRUCK_SUV/88-95GM5.7_uh.shtml


Ill say it again, go Procharger and don't look back.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Call Daves Auto machine 713-697-6963 and ask them what they would recomend.

Stroker kit
http://www.racingjunk.com/category/...-383-STROKER-KIT-10.7-PISTONS-EAGLE-RODS.html


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

THe Vortec heads won't make 450 without help *cough* nitrous/blower/turbo *cough*

If you put enough compression and cam under a set of Vortecs, you MIGHT get close to 450 at the flywheel, but not with the TBI manifold/injectors/computer. And it won't want to drive bumper to bumper with an auto tranny. You'll surge and fart and die. 

You'll want 383 inches, a set of worked over Dart Iron Eagles, the biggest SBC dual plane manifold you can find (it IS a truck, after all) and have a good machine shop figure you up a cam. 

The top end (TBI mani/injectors/heads) just aren't a good base.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Called Houston Engine and Balancing and the guy told me to stroke it to 383, change the heads and intake, and cam it. I could get close to 400 horses there and get the rest from a ProCharger.
> 
> What do ya'll think?


Tommy Costales has forgotten more about building race engines than most engine builders know. If he says it that combo will get you close to 400HP, believe it.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*OK, we're on*

Going carb on a 383. I need a 96 or newer block that can take a roller assembly. Anyone got one they want to get rid of.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

gitchesum said:


> Tommy Costales has forgotten more about building race engines than most engine builders know. If he says it that combo will get you close to 400HP, believe it.


RIGHT


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Get a ZZ4 crate motor with a warranty....... http://www.crateenginesbygm.com/12499712.html


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Get a ZZ4 crate motor with a warranty....... http://www.crateenginesbygm.com/12499712.html


off hand do you know what the price is on that motor or do i need to call them tomorrow


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Depending on how you want it, from a base motor probably 4k and for complete motor with accessories 5k. Here's another link with prices. A good higher torque truck motor is the HT 383 for 4,600.
HT - http://www.gmperformancemotor.com/parts/17800393.html
SB Listings - http://www.gmperformancemotor.com/category/SB.html


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

ZZ4 will be about 100 hp shy of your 450 hp target. ZZ383 will give you 425.

http://sdparts.com/category/gm-performance-parts-383ci-425hp-zz383-engine

If you can live with the lower hp the HT383 is a nice truck motor if you're towing or a 4x4. 435 Lb Ft. One version runs the TBI, the other is carbed I believe.

http://sdparts.com/category/gm-performance-parts-383ci-340hp-ht383-engines


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Going carb on a 383. I need a 96 or newer block that can take a roller assembly. Anyone got one they want to get rid of.


Use your block, it's already got provisions for the spider and dog bones.
Either that or use a tie-bar lifter and do away with them.

http://www.jegs.com/i/Comp+Cams/249/853-16/10002/-1


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd really like to update you guys on this project but I think Clear Lake Speed is waiting on the second coming of Christ to finish my motor.

They have had it since before Christmas and still have not finished it. I have paid somewhere around $7000 for parts and find myself still waiting. I told my dad to take to Houston Engine and Balancing. :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Still waiting.............


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Went to USA Speed over by Hobby airport to ask about the motor and why they don't have it built yet. The guy found the paperwork and called Clear Lake Speed and asked where are the parts for this motor. 

Shelia at CLS keeps feeding me a bunch of cra p about they have the stuff they're just behind and all kinds of BS. 

I have no idea what to do at this point, all I know is my 10 year old daughter could have put this engine together by now.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

put it together yourself.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> put it together yourself.


Sounds like he bought 7 grand in parts that they didn't buy 7 months ago.

Is this the case here?:spineyes: I sure hope not


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.bankspower.com/twin-turbo-products.cfmCheck out the Banks SBC twin turbo set up. Everything is included, and can be tuned for up to 1000hp.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I posted this thread on 9-29-10 and we now have the truck back with motor in it. I will be taking pics and posting up some facts.

As long as it has taken I was thoroughly disgusted with this project but the truck runs great. Will break the tires loose and fog them from 50mph.


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

jeff at houston engine built my 383 for a drag car it made a little over 600 hp on motor... unfortunetly I had more engine than car lol


----------

